# [solved] modules are failing to autoload at boot up

## robs227

My modules are failing to autoload at boot up. 

Init does it's thing but when it's time to autoload the modules I get this: 

loading module <my module>

failed to load <my module>

It does this for every module and then says

autoloaded 0 modules

I am following the kernel module section of the handbook and doing exactly what it says. My kernel is built on one of Pappy's Seeds. I modularize everything that he recommended that should be in module form.

Any ideas?Last edited by robs227 on Sat Jan 23, 2010 7:32 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cach0rr0

can you post your /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 ? 

Would also be useful if you dumped  your kernel .config up on pastebin - I don't think we'll need it, but just for future reference in case we do.

----------

## robs227

http://dpaste.com/149332/

I would be happy to post .config info on pastebin the problem is that wgetpaste doesn't allow me to get a url, I think it is because the .config file is too large. Is there another way?

----------

## cach0rr0

 *robs227 wrote:*   

> http://dpaste.com/149332/
> 
> 

 

remove the .ko

note its example "aic7xxx" and not "aic7xxx.ko"

Thought that might be your problem, it was indeed  :Smile: 

I just ran sed s#.ko##gi over your file - all sorted, it should look like this

http://pastebin.com/m3811f423

 *robs227 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I would be happy to post .config info on pastebin the problem is that wgetpaste doesn't allow me to get a url, I think it is because the .config file is too large. Is there another way?

 

We don't need it now, but for future reference, pastebin can indeed do larger files than dpaste AFAIK

```

wgetpaste -s ca /usr/src/linux/.config

```

that does pastebin.ca, not pastebin.com, but that shouldnt be problematic

----------

## robs227

Wow that was easy haha   :Razz:  Wow that was very obvious looking back. Thanks!

----------

